# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Dubh Slabs on the Isle of Skye

## Big Dummy

-

A parasail or hang glider might be safer.

-

----------

BooBoo (02-03-2021)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Why would someone in their right mind even consider attempting this??????

I mean, he has amazing balance and the ability to focus on his task but apparently that comes at the expense of a functioning brain.

----------

Big Dummy (02-03-2021),BooBoo (02-03-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Why would someone in their right mind even consider attempting this??????
> 
> I mean, he has amazing balance and the ability to focus on his task but apparently that comes at the expense of a functioning brain.


Danny is one of the most talented riders ever to set two feet on pedals.

----------


## TheOneOnly2

This chick is pretty good -

----------

